# Arokyn: Savage World. (full)



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

The legends of your people say that the world of Arokyn was once a paradise, the races were very different and the land was full of life and bounty. Great tribes lived in permanent locations and built mountains to shelter them. It is said that the tribes were powerful and work together to make the world a better place. 
	It is also known that the ‘Day of Skyfire’ changed everything. No one alive now was alive then but the story goes that there was a great ball of fire that came from the sun gods hands and lay waste to Arokyn. The great tribes were all but destroyed and those that survived were forever changed. The god of the elves mated with his enemy the spider and created a new breed of Elves. The god of the dwarves enchanted the stone people to actually be stone. The Humans were changed as well. Their sun god having betrayed them they turned to the old earth religion and now have lost some of their humanity for the gifts of the animals. Of the other races that lived there is no evidence they survived.
	The world of Arokyn is now a blasted wilderness where nothing is what you night expect. The players are from a tribe of mixed refugees, who have been driven from their homes by a gigantic Wyrm. The elders of the tribes have asked for volunteers to search for a new place to live. 

I’m starting a low level D&D game based in a homebrewed world. 
All players are either Elf with the Insect template, Dwarves with the half elemental template (earth or fire), or Humans either with the Reptillian, Winged, or Feral* templates.
(* Feral add a level of Barbarian for free to make up the difference in the ECLs.)

All characters are 1st level (making them ECL3) 

Point buy is 32 
There is no money in the game so assume you are all equipped with spears and primitive equipment.

Classes allowed:
All except Wizard. 
There is no literacy but Rogues and Bards still have access to Decipher Script. Clerics and Druids will have literacy.
Clerics may choose any 2 domains and need not state who their “god” is due to the apparent lack of them in this world. (Obviously the domains need to make sense together.)
Proficiancies: Weapons every one is familiar with simple weapons. Fighters will be able to use whatever they find after a few days of experimentation. 

Skills: all classes have +1 to their skill points (IE: a sorcerer will have 3 skill points plus Int bonus if any instead of 2 + Int bonus)

Languages available: Common, Racial (Elf, Man, Dwarf), Ignan, Auran, Terran, Aquan, Sylvan. (Druids still have Druidic)
I’m looking for 6 players Newbies welcome. 
1 slot already filled by N.Drider

Thanks, Argent.


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm in a few games already, so I'm only in if you need the players. The speed at which other games fill make that not very likely.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so there!!!!

I'm thinking Feral Human Druid or Elf <Mantis> Rogue.

Prob the Druid,looking at the templates, Feral kicks ass over Insectile anyways...

What, no Winged Halflings? 

No Multi-Headed Gnomes?

No Wood-Template Half-Orcs???


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmmm. I'm thinking a (spider)Elf ranger or fighter


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

Feral Human (Barbarian) Druid it is...

We are using the 3.5 Druid, right Argent? 

-Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Feral Human (Barbarian) Druid it is...
> 
> We are using the 3.5 Druid, right Argent?
> 
> -Uriel *



Nope. 3.6 you get an entire planet as an animal companion.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 26, 2003)

*Pick me, pick me, pick me*

I have to work today, but I'll probably have a character idea by tonight


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

That's 3 people so far. 3 slots left.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 26, 2003)

Skald or Sky Singer!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Skald or Sky Singer! *



Who or What?

Are these varient bards?

When I say all classes I meant in the PHB.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 26, 2003)

*small question*

Where do I find these templates?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 26, 2003)

In _Savage Species_, mr. Weirdo.

Mr. Gent, I was using flavour.
Skald=Feral Human Bard, Sky Singer=Winged Human Bard


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

I changed my mind, count me in!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

That's 5!


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

N.Drider
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven
NarlethDrider
MavrickWeirdo
Robbert Raets
Thels



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *That's 5! *






EDIT: Doh! I feel stupid. N.Drider = NarlethDrider?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 26, 2003)

This should be fun, exploring a world we know nothing about----guess I'll spend some skill points on Craft:artist(or should that be profession) so my bug (whose doodles at work are showing a alien/predator influence ) will maintain an illustrative journal of the adventures


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *This should be fun, exploring a world we know nothing about----guess I'll spend some skill points on Craft:artist(or should that be profession) so my bug (whose doodles at work are showing a alien/predator influence ) will maintain an illustrative journal of the adventures *



Art through compound eyes... could be interesting.


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmm, not much equipment, ehh?

I think I'll be a monk 

3.5 right?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Hmm, not much equipment, ehh?
> 
> I think I'll be a monk
> 
> 3.5 right? *



right.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll be taking Craft-Weaponsmith
Yea!!!! Finally a character where that skill will pay off...


"Rothgar make good  Fight Stick, you see...big blade on stick. Much Kill..."

Arent, is thisa post Apocalyptic world that used to have higher tech level? 

I've always wanted a guy with a big mace where the head was a massice clock gear/cog.....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'll be taking Craft-Weaponsmith
> Yea!!!! Finally a character where that skill will pay off...
> 
> *




Please do


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'll be taking Craft-Weaponsmith
> Yea!!!! Finally a character where that skill will pay off...
> 
> 
> ...



Not that you savages are aware of.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

Is there still room in this game? I just happen to have been reading Savage Species when i came upon this thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Is there still room in this game? I just happen to have been reading Savage Species when i came upon this thread. *




And we have 6. welcome everyone.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

Cool. I will get to work on the statblock.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 27, 2003)

Just wondering if someone is going to chronicle our adventures---mabe we could have a story hour w/pictures


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

To Argent:
Rothgar snarls 'Who you callin a Savage, little man, Rothgar smash you with his 'not-a-parking-meter-heavy-mace!'


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm thinking a reptilian human ranger. Are we waiting for 3.5 by the way?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes. Were waiting for 3.5. 

And you little Dwarf. tou can't even lift the mace without my saying so. Don't get snitty with god!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Pssstt! Isn't a Dwarf, is a Feral Human...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm going to be a Dwarf (half-earth-elemental) Cleric


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 27, 2003)

The group so far(?)

_a klingon(feral human)
a sleestack(reptillian human)
Rocky(1/2elemental dwarf)
& a bug('spiderkin' Wood elf)Anathos
& another bug(Mantid High elf)Krit Ka_ 

very interestin

edit:added da nuther bug


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm gonna be a Male Insectile High Elf Monk.

Do we count both Racial and Template abilities?

Since Monk weapons will be very rare in this game, is it possible to take Weapon Finesse: Unarmed or perhaps Unarmed Finesse?

Do we get a feat for being a 3rd level in total? Do we start at 3000 XP? Or are you gonna ignore all that, since we're all affected?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *I'm gonna be a Male Insectile High Elf Monk.
> 
> Do we count both Racial and Template abilities?
> 
> ...




Ignoring that... everyone is considered 1st level. and you can always take weapon finesse unarmed.


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

Character Name:	Krit Ka
Player Name:	Thels
Dungeon Master:	Argent
Race&Gender:	Insectile High Elf, Male
Class&Level:	Monk1
Alignment:	Lawful Neutral
Deity:		Ehlonna
Size:		Medium
Age:		141
Height:		4'7"
Weight:		87 lb
Skin:		Chitinous
Hair:		Bald
Eyes:		Vermin

Strength:	14 (+2)
Dexterity:	22 (+6)
Constitution:	10 ( 0)
Intelligence:	10 ( 0)
Wisdom:		18 (+4)
Charisma:	 8 (-1)

Fortitude Save:	+2 (+2 Base, +0 Con)
Reflex Save:	+8 (+2 Base, +6 Dex)
Will Save:	+6 (+2 Base, +4 Wis), +2 vs Enchantments

Melee Attack:	+2 (+0 Base, +2 Str)
Finesse Attack:	+6 (+0 Base, +6 Dex)
Ranged Attack:	+6 (+0 Base, +6 Dex)
Flurry Attack:	+4/+4 (-2/-2 Base, +6 Dex)
Initiative:	+6 (+6 Dex)

Max Weight:	58 (Light), 116 (Medium), 175 (Heavy)
		175 (Over head), 350 (Off ground), 875 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	30/x4, 20/x4, 20/x3

Armor Class:	22 (+0 Armor, +0 Shield, +6 Dex, +4 Wis, +0 Class, +2 Natural)
Hit Points:	8 (of 8)
Experience:	0 (need 1000)

Languages:	2
Common
Elven

Skills:		8 (2/level)
Hide		+10 (+4 Ranks, +6 Dex)
Move Silently	+10 (+4 Ranks, +6 Dex)
Listen		 +6 (+0 Ranks, +4 Wis, +2 Racial)
Search		 +2 (+0 Ranks, +0 Int, +2 Racial)
Spot		+10 (+0 Ranks, +4 Wis, +2 Racial, +4 Template)

Racial Abilities:
Sleep Immunity
Lowlight Vision

Template Abilities:
Aberration
Climb Speed
Darkvision
Tremorsense
Wide Vision

Class Abilities:
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of Blows
Stunning Fist

Feats:
Weapon Finesse

Weapons:
Unarmed (To Hit +6, Dmg 1d6+2, Crit 20/x2, Light, Bludgeoning)
Unarmed (To Hit +4/+4, Dmg 1d6+2, Crit 20/x2, Light, Bludgeoning)

Other Equipment:
Clothes, 6lb

Total Weight:	6 lb
Money:		0pp, 0gp, 0sp, 0cp


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Thels, is there any particular type of insect/arachnid your elf is based on? The only reason I ask is that it will give me something to base its drawing on---also, anyone else can send me their descriptions & I'll see what I can do fer ya. My email addy is: NarlethDrider@aol.com

O'mighty DM, can I use wood elf as my base, or do i just use the 'standard' PHB one?


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

How about a bit like a Mantis?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 27, 2003)

Thels---mantis will do 

BTW, since we are using 3.5, is there complete info on a 3.5 ranger anywhere?


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53488


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks! 

Couple of questions fer the DM

Do we write up a background for our characters? If so, do we get creative w/the culture?

Can we use feats from the Savage Species book?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *Thanks!
> 
> Couple of questions fer the DM
> 
> ...



there are 2 answers. 1) Yes 2) Yes

But which answer goes to which question?  D'OH!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Total-off topic rant:

Raises Praying Mantids.

My biggest beef with the Monster Manual is with whatever idiot did the Giant Mantis entry. Initiative -1....Um, yeah.
The fastest movement of any terrestrial creature in the world
(they are the only insect fast enough to catch a flying insect from a standing position and larger specimens have been observed catching humming birds).
The only animal that strikes faster in the mantis Shrimp, named for it's resemblance to the Mantis.

What a freak I am...


Er, ok then
On topic: Argent, might I have a gore attack instead of the claws for Feral?

I was picturing stag antlers on my Cernunnos/Huorn Druid/Barbarian.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *On topic: Argent, might I have a gore attack instead of the claws for Feral?
> 
> I was picturing stag antlers on my Cernunnos/Huorn Druid/Barbarian. *



Yes but I'm going to throw every 'your feeling horny' joke at you I can think of.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 28, 2003)

Gore damage? I'm giving up 2 1D8 attack options. 
Does 2D6 sound ok, 1D10?If not, just let me know...

Are we waiting until 3.5 officially gets out until we begin, or are you using the snippets that have appeared so far and do you plan on running with that.

?

-Uriel

PS: We seem to be forming an Argent/Uriel Team-Up in every game that we are playing.
Perhaps we should see if Marvel wants to give us a nifty comic, eh?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Gore damage? I'm giving up 2 1D8 attack options.
> Does 2D6 sound ok, 1D10?If not, just let me know...
> 
> Are we waiting until 3.5 officially gets out until we begin, or are you using the snippets that have appeared so far and do you plan on running with that.
> ...



1D10 gore damage.

PS: OK. But remember as the junior partner you get to wear the short pants and be held hostage all the time.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

This game should be a nice change of pace.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 30, 2003)

*Next*

Here's the stats, still working on the background

Player Name: Mav_Weirdo
Dungeon Master: Argent

Owenston; Earth Elemental/Dwarf (Outsider Earth), Male
Cleric L1; med humanoid; AL LN; age 65
Height 4'; Weight 195 lb; Skin Craggy; Hair Slate Gray; Eyes Jade

HD 1d8+4; hp 12; 
Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 14 (+1 Dex, +3 Natural);
BAB +0; Atk +2 melee or +2 ranged;
SA +1 Atk vs. Orcs & Goblinoids, +4 dodge vs. Giants, Turn Undead or Turn Air Creatures or Rebuke Earth Creatures (x4/day); SQ Dark vision, Immune to disease, Immune to earth effects;
SV Fort +6 (+8 poison), Ref +1, Will +4 (+6 Spells);
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 12.

Skills (20 points): Concentration +2 (6), Craft: Stonecarving +2 (6), Heal +2 (4), Intuit Direction +1 (3), Knowledge Religion +2 (4), Listen +1 (3), Search +1 (3), Sense Motive +1 (3), Spellcraft +2 (4), & Spot +1 (3)
Feats: Point Blank Shot
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Ignan & Terran

Spells: per day 3/2+1; 
Domains: Earth and Law
Spontaneous Casting: Cure Spells

Elemental Ability: Magic Stone once per day

Armor: None
Weapons: Short Spear: Atk +1 melee, +1 thrown, Dmg 1d8+1, crit x3, range 20ft
Sling, Atk +1 ranged, Dmg 1d3+2, Crit x2, range 50ft
Magic Stones (Sling), Atk +2 ranged, Dmg 1d6+3 (2d6+4 vs. undead), Crit x2, range 50ft
Unarmed, Atk +2 melee, Dmg 1d3+2, Crit x2

(Note: all weapons are “stone age weapons” per DMG they are –1 to hit –1 dmg)

Other Equipment: Artisan’s tools, clothes, flint, lodestone, mortar & pestle, obsidian holy symbol, pouch with 10 sling-stones, sack, slate & chalk, soapstone, & waterskin

Total Weight: 32 lbs

Max Weight: 58 (Light), 116 (Medium), 175 (Heavy),
175 (Over head), 350 (Off ground), 875 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed: 20/x4, 15/x4, 15/x3


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 2, 2003)

Owenston's background, part 1

*The Skyfire did more than destroy. Unworldly Elements were released, able to corrupt even solid stone. 

I am an Earth-Healer. We are akin to Purifires. They attack the unnatural taint with cleansing flames. We strengthen the land to better resist contamination. 

Obsidian is a sacred element to Earth-Healers. Most elements were either obliterated or polluted by The Skyfire, but obsidian was able to resist both. That is why it is common wherever the destruction was worst.

I am the son of Maltak and Morelle. They left a dwarven tribe to join this one because my father’s craft of toolmaker. The family felt it was too similar to “weaponmaker” which is a Fire-dwarf craft, not a Stone-dwarf craft. He still refuses to make weapons, or to make an edged tool. He will attach a handle to an axe, but he will not make an axe-head himself. *


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

I like what I'm reading so far. 
Nice concepts for the dwarves. I'll be using that.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *I like what I'm reading so far.
> Nice concepts for the dwarves. I'll be using that. *




Thank You. My idea is to have a dwarven tribe where the "fire-dwarves" and the "stone-dwarves" have seperate roles. 

The fire-dwarves take the more violent or "chaotic" roles, The  stone-dwarves take more constructive or "lawfull" roles. 

Maltak tried (and failed) to covince his family that "toolmaker" was a constructive craft. He chose to leave rather than give up his craft. Morelle chose to go with him. They found a "mixed" tribe where his skill was more important to them than his race.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

(Character coming Wed afternoon)


_Six Months Ago_ 

Vorgune wailed loudly, the sound echoing throughout the Forest.
Nearby, lying in the lee of a huge Elm tee, his Mate lay dead upon the soft loam. Eryssk looked every bit the creature she was, slim doe-like limbs, soft downy skin and those beautiful black horns...
Vorgune shed tears unnumbered down his grey-brown cheeks, his Antlers knocking leaves from the tree as he wept uncontrolably. 

'How Eryssk die, what Death need with my Eryssk?'

The Feral had happened upon his Mate, coming home to their cave from gathering horn and bits of the strong shiny metal that he used in his Weapons-Craft. Dead were Eryssk as well as Tokru, her younger brother. No sign of their Killer, or indeed, their manner of Death did Vorgune see...
Gathering up his things and laying Eryssk and Tokru under a stone cairn that he laboured over all night, the Feral made his way South to the lands of the Mixing, where all amnner of Folk lived amongst each other. This Forest held nothing but Pain for him now.

_Today_ 

Vorgune looked up from his work. The *schim* of his chisel stopped, the blade he was etching forgotten. A Horn had sounded, the Village Elders calling a Moot. Vorgune stood, brushing off the bits of metal filings and ash from his Forge.
Picking up the Wide-Tooth that served as both his Weapon and walking staff, Vorgune hastened to see what the Elders were summoning the Folk for...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 2, 2003)

*Weaponsmith*

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven, I like the background.

Try looking up "Flint Knapping"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

He would not have access to metals. at least not metalsmithing. this is stone age not metal age. 
Good background.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *He would not have access to metals. at least not metalsmithing. this is stone age not metal age.
> Good background. *




What about Copper or Bronze? Copper weapons first appeared circa 4500 BC. the Bronze Age began in about 2300 BC.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Gotcha, no metal (Tyrant!!!)

Perhaps I'll use teeth and Obsidian, the sharpest substance known to man...yes, a great Maquitl, I think (The aztec sword/club).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2003)

*Bump*

Since this is almost on a second page I'll ask a question. 

Argent do you have a geography in mind?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 4, 2003)

For those that want an illustration of their character, email me or post the description here----I puttin as much time as i can of this 3 day weekend into drawin 

my email addy is NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *For those that want an illustration of their character, email me or post the description here----I puttin as much time as i can of this 3 day weekend into drawin
> 
> my email addy is NarlethDrider@aol.com *




Thanks for the offer, I plan on doing my own.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 4, 2003)

I'll have my background in by this weekend.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 8, 2003)

Owenston's background, part 2

* My mother Morelle uses her gifts with earth to prepare the ground for rootcrops and mushrooms. Leaving the mountains to follow Maltak was a difficult choice. She left behind most of her roots. Yet the spores she brough cased well, and her mushrooms became a choice bartering item. My father often said, "I decided to leave the mountains, yet she is more sucessful here."  *


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

*Game starting*

Arokyn! 

OK people. There is no reason to wait any longer...I'm dieing to get this rolling.

Those who have not posted a character go ahead and post moves for your character. much of the beginning will be character driven not combat.
A.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 10, 2003)

*Yeah*

I have a couple of questions

What race is O'Assis? 

What is the general geography?

What season is it?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

O`Assis is a human (lizard) cleric of good and water.

the terrain is rocky desert. think Arizona

It's not clear if there are any distinct seasons. this is like summer in the day and winter at night.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

I grew up in the deserts of Arizona. 

Az rules...I just hate the people.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 11, 2003)

Owenston's background, part 3

* I was a young dwarf of 23 when I first met an Earth-Healer. His name was Balmon. He was journeying, through the area and came to meet our family. Mother insisted he stay with us, and talked to him all through dinner about what was going on in the mountains. My father was quiet. After dinner, Balmon and my father went for a walk. The next day he stopped to talk with me before he left. I asked what he had said to my father on their walk. He said it was not his story to tell. I asked him where he was going.

“That I can tell you,” he said. “Every Earth-Healer, at some time, must make a pilgrimage to the tainted lands. There they add their healing to the others who went before.”

“How do you do that?” I asked.

“I have not learned enough to use my earth gifts in that way yet. I am journeying to learn the earth and to find my Elemental Focus.”

“What is that?”

“I will show you if I return this way,” he finished.

He did return. His elemental focus was an obsidian disk. 
 *


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Vorgune Yellow-Eye

Human (Feral) 
Level 3 (1 Druid, 1 Barbarian, +1 ECL)

Alignment:CN

STR  18 +4   (6)
DEX  10  0   (4)
CON  14 +2   (4) 
INT  10  0   (6)
WIS 16  +3   (6) 
CHA 14  +2   (6) 


HP [21] 10+7+4Con=21

BaB +1 
Fort +5
Ref  +0
Will +5
Init +4
Move 50'
AC: 18 Flat 18 Touch 16.

Speaks Common,Druidic,Sylvan

Feats Extra Rage,Two Weapon Fighting
Rage 1/Day, Fast Movement,
Nature Sense, Wild Empathy,Animal Companion.

20 as Druid, 5 as Barbarian

Concentration 2/+4
Craft-Weaponsmith 4/+4
Diplomacy 0/+2
Handle Animal 4/+6
Heal 1/+4
Knowledge-Nature 2/+2(+4) 
Listen 3/+6
Profession-Herbalist 1/+4
Ride 2/+2
Spellcraft 1/+1
Spot 3/+6
Survival 2/+6(+8)
Swim 0/+4

Club + 5 1D10+6*  20/X2Bludgeoning/Slashing
Antler Gore +5 1D10+6 20/X2Piercing
If fighting with both
Club +3 1D10+6 
Antlers +3 1D10+2
Javalin +1 1D6+4 20/X2 30' Increments Piercing
w Atl-Atl +1 1D6+4 19-20/X3 60' Increments, Piercng damage.
Sling +1 1D4  50' Increments Bludgeoning

* (possibly +8 if 3.5 Str for two-handed weapons rumor is correct)

Atl-Atl rules from Nyambe African Sourcebook from Atlas Games
Doubles range increments, increases Crit range to 19-20, and
Multiplierto X3. Unfortunately,loading is a standard action,
and using it is move equiv action,thus preventing multiple attacks 
in a single round.

(are these OK?No biggie if not.)





Massive Bladed Club (sharpened stone imbedded) 1D10, Crushing or Slashing.
Leather Armor,festooned with bits of bone, teeth, claws and feathers.
4 Javalins (obsidian headed)with Atl-Atl
Sling. bag of 16 stones
Sack with dried fruit and nuts
water skin (nearly empty)
flint and wood shavings, (firestarting kit)
Oiled wrags and small knapping tools for weapons care.
Quarter-Staff decorated with bones, tiny bits of archaic matter and antler.
Large leather satchel, smaller pouches (3 of them)


Yrgo, Camel Animal Companion (Dun with yellow eyes flecked with blue).
Large Animal HD 3 HP 19 Init +3 AC 13 Speed 50'Attacks Bite +5 1D4+6 
Scent Feat Listen +5 Spot +5 
yrgo is a Dromedary (1 Humped Camel)

Still unsure as to AC bonuses, the 3.5 revisions say 'refer to sidebar ',er...
(I love Camels, woohoo for 3.5 including them!)




Spells 3 Orisons, 2 First Level.<Regains spells at Dawn>

Current Spells:
<0> Purify Food & Water,Create Water,Detect Magic.
<1> Calm Animal,Cure Light Wounds.


Vorgune is a moody man, massively muscled (standing some 6'5 and weighing close to 300 pounds), possessing grey-black stag antlers and cloven elk's hooves. Vorgune has tapered pointed ears as well and his beard is rather 'goat-like.
Vorgune encountered Yrgo shortly after entering the Desert and the feral has taken fastly to this new friend, his old Companion (a Wolf) slayed by the Wyrm as they fled the Mountains.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

The Feral Druid...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks good Uriel.


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

Should have posted this earlier, apologies for that. It's not so much as a history background as an insight into the mind of Krit Ka. I tried giving him a little of an insectoid hive structure.

Krit Ka was always destined to be in the Warrior Kaste. When he grew up, it's the only thing he felt like doing, learning the combat arts and defend the tribe. He received a little training from the other warriors in the tribe but soon started training himself, trying to learn new moves. When Krit Ka isn't foraging he can usually be found training himself the skills of martial combat. If the tribe has need of people performing a certain task, Krit Ka will attend, trying to perform it as fast as possible, so he can return to his training.

He simply strives for a perfection of moves, but knows that there will always be better moves, so he will train until the day he dies. Combat is only an application of his training. Krit Ka doesn't strive towards combat, though he won't avoid it either. He does not feel the need to show his skills to others. He knows his own skills, and that is enough. However, he won't hesitate to jump into combat if that would aid the tribe, even if that means risking his life, which he calculates in as one loss to the tribe, nothing more. His own life is not worth more than that of anyone else in the tribe.

Krit Ka is unsocial, only talking when needed. Though it seems he cares only about his own training, he does care about the tribe. The various races don't hinder Krit Ka, he looks at them like Kastes. Each race has his own meaning, his own use to add to the tribe. There are some races he can't find the meaning behind, but that doesn't bother him either. It's not in need for him to see that. Others will probably know their use.

When his parents died, he took note of it as two losses for the tribe. Somewhere in his mind he knew that these two were responsible for putting him on the world, but that didn't make them special in his eyes. His feelings for them were just like the feelings for any other person in the tribe that passed away. Which is rather little. Individuals will come and go, like Krit Ka will someday go, but the tribe will continue.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

Very good. I like the idea of some of the elves being more Hive structured than others.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, can someone give me a summary of the current race/class makeup of the party? I apologize for not having anything up as of yet. I'll tailor my pc towards any as yet unfulfilled niches.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Ok, can someone give me a summary of the current race/class makeup of the party? I apologize for not having anything up as of yet. I'll tailor my pc towards any as yet unfulfilled niches.  *



Insectile elven Monk
Earth dwarf cleric
Feral Human druid.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Insectile elven Monk
> Earth dwarf cleric
> Feral Human druid. *




+ an insectile  wood elf ranger ---who will post soon


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 14, 2003)

Thinking winged human bard. I'll post tommorow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

OK I'll hold up the game until WED. if your characters are not in by then then they will miss out on the first adventure.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 14, 2003)

Owenston's background, part 4

* Balmon came to stay with us many times. Each visit he would find time to answer my questions.

“Why do you journey with a Fire-Dwarf?” 

“Piragar is a Purifire.” He answered.

“What is a Purifire?”

“Purifires are those who wield cleansing flame to drive out the corruption brought by the Skyfire.”

“Why do you journey with him?”

“We oppose the same enemy in different ways. Our methods compliment each other. He can protect me while I am healing the earth. I can heal him after he attacks the tainted.”

“Why do you not carry a knife?”

“I have taken a vow never to use an edged weapon, and to fight only if there is no other choice.”

“Do all Earth-Healers take that vow?”

“No. It is a grave vow. Many Earth-Healers do not take it. Some who take it are not Earth-Healers. Your father is strong willed to resist the temptation to make a weapon.”

“Why is it wrong to make a weapon? The fire-dwarves do.”

“The fire-dwarves chose a unlike tradition. They believe the Skyfire an unjust act of the sun god. They choose to fight the skyfire with fire. The stone-dwarves take a different view. 

In the time before, dwarves were renowned warriors and weaponsmiths. They could shape metal the way your father shapes stone. Dwarven weapons were legends both great and terrible.

There are two theories. Some believe that We made the Skyfire Weapon used against us. Others feel that We made a weapon so dreadful that it could kill the gods, and the sun god attacked to attempt to destroy it.

Either way we brought destruction on ourselves. To atone stone-dwarves do not make weapons, fight only in self-defense, and work to heal the land.” *


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 16, 2003)

Please, NarlethDrider and  jasamcarl. Post something. Anything. 

Don't leave us to Argent's "mercy" with only 3 of us.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 16, 2003)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Please, NarlethDrider and  jasamcarl. Post something. Anything.
> 
> Don't leave us to Argent's "mercy" with only 3 of us. *




Heh , as soon as I can get home & get my dear daughter off the computer I'll post


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 17, 2003)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Please, NarlethDrider and  jasamcarl. Post something. Anything.
> 
> Don't leave us to Argent's "mercy" with only 3 of us. *




I'll post some time tonight.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 18, 2003)

Owenston's remaining prepared spells (after healing the scout) are 

L0 detect poison & purify food and drink (x2)

L1 magic stone & protection from chaos


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

Sorry for this intrusion, but from what I've been reading, I was wondering if any of yall(sorry, southern born & bred) would be interested in my game--even though it is via yahoogroups. Heres some info:Savage Harpers: Team Bravo


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *Sorry for this intrusion, but from what I've been reading, I was wondering if any of yall(sorry, southern born & bred) would be interested in my game--even though it is via yahoogroups. Heres some info:Savage Harpers: Team Bravo *



This sounds interesting!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> This sounds interesting! *




I wont waste anymore of your thread, but you are more than welcome to join up

edit: man, I can spell those big werds, but dangit I had to change _waist_ to the way it should be spelled in this context


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 20, 2003)

Owenston's background, part 5

* The day Piragar arrived at our house was a surprise. He had never come without Balmon before then.

Balmon had visited before going on his pilgrimage. I decided to tell him, when he returned, that I would become an Earth Healer.

Piragar was unusually quiet and slow moving. He looked worn but uninjured. Mother insisted he rest before explaining.
 *_
Balmon made us go at least an hours walk into the tainted lands. . I was to defend him while he empowered the ground to resist corruption. I failed in my vigilance. A tainted plant got through his defenses. I burned it back to it’s roots, but that was to late. Balmon was poisoned. There was nothing we could do. We could prevent poisoning in some cases, but not cure it. He asked to be buried in the land he had healed, as is the Earth Healer tradition.” 

*He then turned to me and said. *

“Balmon asked me to give this to you. He said you would need it.” 

*He then handed me Balmon's Obsidian Elemental Focus.  *_


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 22, 2003)

How long are we giving people to state their action?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *How long are we giving people to state their action? *



Not much longer.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 23, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Not much longer. *




I meant, something that is less "case-by-case"

so far we seem to be moving to the next step after 48 hours have passed. I wondered if we wanted to make that a guideline.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I meant, something that is less "case-by-case"
> 
> so far we seem to be moving to the next step after 48 hours have passed. I wondered if we wanted to make that a guideline. *



An action every 2 days is fine by me.


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: Krit Ka will follow the tribe, stay with it in order to protect it. If people leave the tribe on their own free will, that's fine with him. If people can't keep up with the tribe things change a little. If they need defence, Krit Ka might stay with them to defend them, depending on age, number and usefullness. For example, if children can't keep up he'll stay back to defend them, if venerable people can't keep up, then it seems their time has come and Krit Ka will feel more usefull staying with the tribe. Nearly all his spare time will go into training himself, except for a little time each day he spends foraging.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 28, 2003)

Owenston's background part 6

Owenston tends to view "poison", "negative energy", and "chaos" as all aspects of "The Taint" brought by the skyfire. 

He will reluctantly admit that at least some of these things existed in the beforetime, however the skyfire seemed to concentrait or enhance them, as well as introducing new versions.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 9, 2003)

I understand that Thels is on vacation, but is anyone else still playing? 

I would like to continue this game, but I don't think Argent and I can do all of it. (Well, we probably could, but it would get predictable after a while.)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm here, as Argent is ever aware, I'm sure...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm waiting for Thels to come back and for someone to state they are going to follow the trap.... Sorry Tracks.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

...and I didn't take a Wolf.
Um, Camels aren't very good at Tracking, I'm afraid.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 11, 2003)

Sorry I haven't been around, I've been having a few rough days---but I'm ready to go now


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, the gangs all here  

Unfortunately I will be moving this weekend (8/15/03 to 8/18/03) so I probably won't be able to post those 4 days  

I will try to post on thursday, and then tuesday to keep thing moving.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 14, 2003)

Argent, 
How many bodies in cocoons are there? Are any in better shape that the woman who was stabbed by NarlethDrider's character?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 14, 2003)

While I'm away for the weekend

Owenston has _purify food & drink_ x2, and _magic stone_ available as spells before sunset today, healing spells can be substituted for any of them.

After his "Earth Meditation" he will have 
L0 _detect magic, detect poison, purify food & drink_
L2 _endure elements, magic stone, santuary_

His elemental ability (magic stone) won't be available till he has a full day of rest.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

DM taps his fingers waiting for someone to make some kind of move...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry,Argent, I just got home from a 12 hour bar-backing shift at work...needless to say I am in pain.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

Maverickwierdo.. I just love the way you wrote about the Drow. That was classy. great writing.

All of you are great. I'm glad your playing. next move comming tonight.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 19, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Maverickwierdo.. I just love the way you wrote about the Drow. That was classy. great writing. *




Ahem--ey!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 20, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Maverickwierdo.. I just love the way you wrote about the Drow. That was classy. great writing.
> 
> All of you are great. I'm glad your playing. next move comming tonight. *





Huh??

NarlethDrider, that was well written


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Huh??
> ...



OOps! Wrong person.

Great writing Narlethdrider!


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 22, 2003)

Later I will edit this to add more character background. for now it is a


BUMP


----------

